

1Click, reliable, automated npm releases with SemVer, TravisCI and peace of mind - boennemann
http://blog.hood.ie/2014/09/semantic-releases/

======
janl
Yes, the grunt dependency turns of a few folks, but this is the first
iteration and it builds on top of quite some existing grunt tooling. Replacing
this would take quite some more time, but this is open source, so please help
make this more useful for everyone :)

Here’s some more info on the particular details, if you are interested:
[https://github.com/boennemann/grunt-semantic-
release/issues/...](https://github.com/boennemann/grunt-semantic-
release/issues/7)

------
gr2m
As a primarily front-end developer, this is a gift from heaven. I'm part of
team Hoodie so I'm biased of course, but I'll add this to all my existing and
future projects now <3

------
janl
Good use of emoji in the tl;dr there.

